# advice please



## tomrip (May 6, 2015)

hello all. i have just gotten a catering request for 75 people. they want pulled pork, cream corn and teriyaki chicken skewers. the  corn and the pork are easy, but i have no idea on how to quote the chicken skewers.the child graduating wanted an oriental  twist to their party.


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2015)

The bamboo skewers are cheap. charge 10 cents for the skewer. I would use boneless skinless thighs ( better flavor and wont dry out as fast as white meat. )  4 oz of chicken will make a nice skewer.. So figure out the cost of 4 0z of thigh and and figure cost of the sauce per skewer. triple this cost add 10 cents for the bamboo skewer.  This will give you a base cost per item.

Thighs @ $1,89 lb.  so this would  be 12 cents per oz. X 4 oz  = 48 cents  + 25 cents for sauce.= 73 cents  X3 = $2.19  then 10 cents for skewer =$2.29 per unit . So i would charge $2,25  per. If it;s a gig where i'm making good money (profit ) on everything else i may drop it to $2 per unit.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 14, 2015)

eman has you in the right direction. I know the 3x is to cover the labor, but I would maybe bump it up a little or keep the same depending on what you plan on doing in the down time while smoking the pork.


----------

